# Temp sensor of my x800se disappeared to atitool



## Head (Jan 17, 2005)

Well. I had catalyst 4.12 and I deinstalled them to install the catalyst 5.1 with catalyst control center.
In the catalyst control center I haven't overdrive, and in atitool recognize the drivers like 4.12+ and the temperature monitoring disappeared, I had this feature in the past, so why did it disappeared?


----------

